
A Google update just created a big problem for anti-censorship tools - tonyztan
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/18/17253784/google-domain-fronting-discontinued-signal-tor-vpn
======
joshumax
A friend of mine lives in Venezuela at an area that has no major internet
infrastructure save a few long-range wireless gateways affixed to some nearby
buildings. Unfortunately, the connection is metered and costs a prohibitive
amount of money to use. The only domains that aren't blocked based on
configuration are google.com and google.com.mx. We message each other over Tor
and meek-google. The removal of domain fronting features may likely mean the
removal of his access to the internet, a truly unfortunate effect based on
what might be considered a minor change.

------
kbirkeland
Comments from yesterday regarding Signal switching to aws for fronting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16868564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16868564)

